

Windows 1.0: Still playing Reversi after all these years - jbrodkin
http://www.networkworld.com/slideshows/2011/052611-windows-1.html#slide1
25 years after it came out, it's still possible to run Windows 1.0 in a virtual machine. While you can't connect to the Internet, you can play Reversi and see the first version of Notepad - which is pretty similar to the one in Windows 7. Here's a look at the first version of Windows.
======
ndespres
"Early versions of Windows also came with "Write," a word processor that had
more features than Notepad but was later phased out in favor of Microsoft
Word."

Looks to still be there to me, as WordPad. And "write.exe" at the command line
still launches it!

"win100.ovl" won't load because it's not an executable program, but part of
the Windows startup routine, storing some device drivers for basic hardware
(keyboard, mouse, etc).

------
rmason
I remember Windows 1 and it wasn't that great. I used GEM at the time and it
was quite superior to both Windows 1 and 2. I am not quite certain why it
failed in the marketplace. Apple sued them for look and feel and it brought
updates to a halt and that might have been the reason. I was quite suprised to
find that GEM is still around as an open source project
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGEM> if you want to take a look.

------
barista
Kinda cute but looks more like fed by MSFT PR

~~~
ndespres
Looks more like Network World author submitting all his articles to HN.

